
Report: 59% of employed data scientists learned skills on their own or in a MOOC - sizzle
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/report-59-of-employed-data-scientists-learned-skills-on-their-own-or-via-a-mooc/
======
shoguning
It's actually very common to be in a career not related to your college
degree. There is individual level data in the Census Bureau's ACS PUMS data
set for those interested in this kind of thing.

Self-promotion alert: I worked on a website that has some statistics about
this. I found out that only 8% of chemical engineering grads (my undergrad
degree) actually work in the field. ([https://careertrend.com/major-chemical-
engineering.html](https://careertrend.com/major-chemical-engineering.html))

------
chrisco255
With relatively little academic rigor required for such a role, can we trust
the results that data scientists are putting out, on average?

~~~
sizzle
not unless they have a bachelor's or master's STEM degree + years of
experience or Phd in a STEM field, I'd imagine.

